# Question about supercharger mods



## Jokers06GTO (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a 06 M6 with maggie and I am looking into replacing the clutch. For the price what is a good replacement clutch? I was thinking about installing a Centerforce Dual friction. Any thought about this? Is there a better clutch without spending too much money? Sorta on a budget.


----------

